# ACPI Driver for Lenovo ThinkStation E32



## puma99dk| (Mar 13, 2014)

i am in a need of the ACPI Driver for a Lenovo ThinkStation E32, i am installing raid on for a customer.

Hardware-ID for the "Unknown Device" is "*ACPI\LEN4001*" and when i google for that or Lenovo ACPI i get this driver for Windows 7 i can't get to work...

Driver: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS029250

even checking with Windows Device Manager i come up with nuth.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 13, 2014)

this might help you 

found some on lenovo forum

http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/A-M-and...z-All-In-One-ACPI-LEN4001-Driver/td-p/1278733

Driver:
http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS035697


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 13, 2014)

n0tiert said:


> this might help you
> 
> found some on lenovo forum
> 
> ...



Thx this one worked like a clam, i don't get why i couldn't find that lenovo driver


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 13, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> Thx this one worked like a clam, i don't get why i couldn't find that lenovo driver



nice that it worked for you


----------

